# HELP - Peace Lily?! Cockateil ate 4 bites



## kendricksmom (Feb 12, 2014)

My cockateil just ate four bites of my mom's peace lily and I am terrified he's going to die! Please help - is there trouble here?? Is four bites enough to harm him?! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

According to this list: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1842, peace lillys are on the dangerous plant list but I have no idea how much or little a tiel needs to ingest to be dangerous. I think you should contact a vet asap to be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Peace Lilly's are poisonous but I don't think 4 pecks would be enough to cause serious problems, I'm not a vet though so my advice would be to phone your avian vet and ask them, and to hide the plant so it can't happen again


----------

